# What should I ask for?



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Duncan will be getting a professional grooming very soon and I am a bit apprehensive about him coming out looking like a poodle.Should I ask for a specific cut?Should I inquire about whether they ever groomed a hav?
I don't want to sound snobby,but I want my Duncan to come out looking very handsome,and not dorky!!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

There is a thread "Puppy Cuts" in there, there are pictures of different puppy clips. I would suggest you print out a few that you like to bring them to the groomer. Be very clear what you want and don't want. Everyone likes something different.

Good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Look at the pictures in the "puppy cuts" thread and print the ones you like. Bring it to the groomer. The picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

i just went through this with coco 3 weeks ago. i requested don't cut tail or ears and don't shave legs. i guess i just assumed that her facial hair would just be trimmed. i didn't recognize her, her whole head was cut so short, she was all eyes. i had spent 3 days working mats from her chin, and it was all gone. yes she was very poodlelike. it is looking a little better growing out some but she still doesn't look like herself. i hope this helps! good luck....judy


----------



## benc4u (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi,

My Hav is 3 years old. His name is Hero. Here is his latest puppy cut. I was very satisfied with the results. I have him groomed every 2 months. I go to Bogie's Bath House in Fremont California. Also, take a look at the thread 'puppy cuts' in this forum. Lots of great advice.

Ben C. 
:whoo:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

He's beautiful! How do you keep him so SNOW WHITE??:ear:


----------



## benc4u (Jun 18, 2007)

*How do you keep him so SNOW WHITE??*

Doggie Nut,

Daily combing, twice a day. Weekly bath every Sunday and off to the groomer every two months. Most of all, plenty of love and attention!

Ben
ound:


----------

